# The REAL chestbrahh!



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/exclusive-zyzz-interview.html

Excellent physique IMO


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, but do we really need reminding of him? He's a self obsessed twat and I for one am glad he's stopped posting here.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Do u really think it was HIM posting here?!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, all his posts were about how great he was.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stroker


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

great shape though


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

I would kick a dolphin in the face to have a physique like that....and I love dolphins.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I would kick a dolphin in the face to have a physique like that....and I love dolphins.


Judging by the pics ive seen of you, you can achieve that. Yeah, not easy but achievable imo.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I would kick a dolphin in the face to have a physique like that....and I love dolphins.


Just don't have a personality like that if you do achieve it, or you'll be getting kicks to the face too.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Id love to look like that


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

He is in great shape no doubt. While a lot of hard work has gone into putting on that muscle, being able to stay that lean consistently has a lot to do with genetics too. He's able to stay at that bf% year round pretty easily apparently. Not denying he's dedicated though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Just don't have a personality like that if you do achieve it, or you'll be getting kicks to the face too.


or constant digs lol.

Thing im learning is that you just dont let comments by people still trying to achieve it go to your head. It's hard not to. But it does happen.

I used to be humble. Now im a big head. But trying to reign it in now ive come back down to earth!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh Don't get me wrong the guy has a great physique etc etc, but it's all starting to get really old... when it first came about it was funny the videos and the whole "come at me bro" "mirin" etc. But then everyone copied it and EVERYONE is saying it on just about every bbing related board + facebook and it's just annoying.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I look like that (under my kfc outer layer)


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

what does it all mean, chestbra, mirin etc etc.........................................or am i too old to get it!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Judging by the pics ive seen of you, you can achieve that. Yeah, not easy but achievable imo.


my main issue is diet and social life, i need to be more commited with it, im moving into my own place at the start of july, so literally going to only keep in things for my diet and set up a really good 6 meal low but no no carb diet,

also the place im moving has a gym so i can smash some cheeky morning cardio too!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> my main issue is diet and social life, i need to be more commited with it, im moving into my own place at the start of july, so literally going to only keep in things for my diet and set up a really good 6 meal low but no no carb diet,
> 
> also the place im moving has a gym so i can smash some cheeky morning cardio too!


How good is your metabolism?

In my opinion, you can still go out like 3 - 4 times a week (not getting hammered though) and eat a bit of shi.t and still look like him if your training hard enough/getting your cardio in/taking meds.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> How good is your metabolism?
> 
> In my opinion, you can still go out like 3 - 4 times a week (not getting hammered though) and eat a bit of shi.t and still look like him if your training hard enough/getting your cardio in/taking meds.


Imo meds are a big one. I reckon it would b very hard to naturally stay that shredded and still gain some muscle lb slowly but still gain. Idk what zyzz is on but if hes not on anythin thats pretty impressive, fair do's hes not the biggest but to stay that shredded all year round plus adding on more solid mass is pretty impressive.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> How good is your metabolism?
> 
> In my opinion, you can still go out like 3 - 4 times a week (not getting hammered though) and eat a bit of shi.t and still look like him if your training hard enough/getting your cardio in/taking meds.


its **** poor mate, one of my main issues lol, I only eat 2200 kcals and dont lose weight, and i train like fk!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Do u really think it was HIM posting here?!


Lol he's not exactly a celebrity although it probably wouldn't of been him trolling now, i spoke to him on FB he makes a coin from selling diets / training regimes to 1000's of noobs on BB.com... intelligent fella, all this bullsh!t image was just to get seen, and now he's using that image to make serious cash


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Imo meds are a big one. I reckon it would b very hard to naturally stay that shredded and still gain some muscle lb slowly but still gain. Idk what zyzz is on but if hes not on anythin thats pretty impressive, fair do's hes not the biggest but to stay that shredded all year round plus adding on more solid mass is pretty impressive.


He wont be natty, but i bet he prob only uses small dosing.

During my prep, i was eating s.hit everyday (bringing daily totals to 4500cal) and had 1ml one rip every 9 days as i couldnt afford anymore. I was still holding condition, if not losing slightly. I think its more genes like peeps have said than gear.

Its easy to use the gear card cos he seems an ****. But i bet he works his ass off when the cameras arnt on him.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He wont be natty, but i bet he prob only uses small dosing.
> 
> During my prep, i was eating s.hit everyday (bringing daily totals to 4500cal) and had 1ml one rip every 9 days as i couldnt afford anymore. I was still holding condition, if not losing slightly. I think its more genes like peeps have said than gear.
> 
> Its easy to use the gear card cos he seems an ****. But i bet he works his ass off when the cameras arnt on him.


He did a cycle of H-Drol a few years back (rofl) but apart from that I think he's clean.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> He did a cycle of H-Drol a few years back (rofl) but apart from that I think he's clean.


he's not clean mate. If he says he is, its only cos its illegal to even use in america, so cant admit.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> he's not clean mate. If he says he is, its only cos its illegal to even use in america, so cant admit.


You really think he's on the gear? Doesn't look freakishly big to me?

EDIT: Doesn't even look that big full stop.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I will not look at that otherwise I will end up cutting again.

Must get bigger!!

yes he has juiced.. severe ecto though. apparently.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> You really think he's on the gear? Doesn't look freakishly big to me?
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't even look that big full stop.


Hes a decent size mate. A low dose of gear doesnt make you massive. It will however help keep you lean/maintain muscle and add muscle slowly (still faster than natty, but you dont just take it and get massive, still takes time).

Put it this way, hes prob bigger than me, and i turn enough heads (but then everyone is small in devon lol).


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

looks like a model, i dont like.. Prefer the mass look


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hes a decent size mate. A low dose of gear doesnt make you massive. It will however help keep you lean/maintain muscle and add muscle slowly (still faster than natty, but you dont just take it and get massive, still takes time).
> 
> Put it this way, hes prob bigger than me, and i turn enough heads (but then everyone is small in devon lol).


He's impressive no doubt, however looking at those posing pics you put up recently, I think you are bigger & with real good aesthetics.

I have a similar shape to his, perhaps not the delt size and quad structure, but I reckon if I cut for 4-6 weeks and took some flattering pics, I wouldn't shame myself.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

GMme said:


> looks like a model, i dont like.. Prefer the mass look


u mean fat? :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> He's impressive no doubt, however looking at those posing pics you put up recently, I think you are bigger, still with real good aesthetics.


Thing is mate, you add 2 stone of fat to him (making him look similar bf levels to most of us gym users), put him in a tshirt/vest and i bet if you saw him, you would say "woah" he is huge.

I put on 2 stone of water and fat in the last 3 weeks and peoples comments go from "you look awesome" to "you are huge" just like that. Pics can also be very misleading too. I always think pics make me look smaller, and im sure its the same with him.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

hsmann87 said:


> u mean fat? :lol:


no just bigger than 180lb


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing is mate, you add 2 stone of fat to him (making him look similar bf levels to most of us gym users), put him in a tshirt/vest and i bet if you saw him, you would say "woah" he is huge.
> 
> I put on 2 stone of water and fat in the last 3 weeks and peoples comments go from "you look awesome" to "you are huge" just like that. Pics can also be very misleading too. I always think pics make me look smaller, and im sure its the same with him.


Perhaps, although 2 stone of fat and he would be a lot fatter than me for sure 

He isn't 'small' but I still think you are bigger than he is  .


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

He only has 15 inch biceps if I remember right. Not big at all, but looks much bigger because of the impressive condition he's in.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Perhaps, although 2 stone of fat and he would be a lot fatter than me for sure
> 
> He isn't 'small' but I still think you are bigger than he is  .


By comparison about the same i think. Both not "big". But i know how hard i work, so im guessing he does too.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> By comparison about the same i think. Both not "big". But i know how hard i work, so im guessing he does too.


nah. he is bigger and leaner than you mate. you'll get there though


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

How tall are you PowerHouse?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> How tall are you PowerHouse?


5'9" and 96kg this morning.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> nah. he is bigger and leaner than you mate. you'll get there though


keep chucking weights around and eating kfc and yep, ill get there.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

lol. i think muscle maturity and tone also has a lot to do with it. the longer you have been training and the longer you have been super ripped, the better the tone of your muscles are. so whilst you are probably heavier, have more muscle mass and could potentially be leaner than him soon, it may not look as good as him still.

you only have to look at the over 40 year olds who have been training for 15-20 years + backstage at a BB show to see what i mean.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> lol. i think muscle maturity and tone also has a lot to do with it. the longer you have been training and the longer you have been super ripped, the better the tone of your muscles are. so whilst you are probably heavier, have more muscle mass and could potentially be leaner than him soon, it may not look as good as him still.
> 
> you only have to look at the over 40 year olds backstage at a BB show to see what i mean.


im fine with that mate, honestly. Ive stopped wanting everything right now. am prepared to wait and mature now.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't know why this took so long to register, but this isn't ChestBrah haha.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

u looks decent size in pics , but when u see some of his videos on youtube he looks small enough , he wears skinny jeans ffs!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

think it was one of his boyz posting not zyzz


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> am prepared to wait and mature now.


how did you get that? lol

btw you probably have better pins that him and in those pics if you lost a few more % would look same if not better. no **** btw haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> how did you get that? lol
> 
> btw you probably have better pins that him and in those pics if you lost a few more % would look same if not better. no **** btw haha.


Thanks, but it dont matter really does it. He is him and i am me.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Does any here really think thats his diet/routine? and the fact that he doesnt count calories and looks that good.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Checked him out on FB and found the following comment on his wall:

Preston Laney:

do you use winstrol or arimadex?

also, what do you use for PCT?

January 21 at 5:41pm

God i love Americans


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Does any here really think thats his diet/routine? and the fact that he doesnt count calories and looks that good.


yeah


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah he looks good... BUT i would rather look like brach warren


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing is mate, you add 2 stone of fat to him (making him look similar bf levels to most of us gym users), put him in a tshirt/vest and i bet if you saw him, you would say "woah" he is huge.
> 
> I put on 2 stone of water and fat in the last 3 weeks and peoples comments go from "you look awesome" to "you are huge" just like that. Pics can also be very misleading too. I always think pics make me look smaller, and im sure its the same with him.


This is true, been cut does often make you look slim

Add some fat and water would probably make him look massive

Still look gay in those undies and poses though


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

lol Mark know who id back in a fight thats for sure, branch is insane....










Beast.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

MrMike said:


> lol Mark know who id back in a fight thats for sure, branch is insane....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes ALPHA for sure, when he trains its insane.

200kg squats for reps

180kg incline presses for reps

 his form is shocking which makes me love him even more, specially when people say "strip the weight and use correct form" I wonder what Branch Warren response would be


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah


Well that surprising deadlifts and squads twice a week thats insane.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Hes ALPHA for sure, when he trains its insane.
> 
> 200kg squats for reps
> 
> ...


something along the lines of...mother****er!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought at first it was meant to be him in the first pictures, i was laughing my head off until i scrolled down haha


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

he looks good, hes high on life, so would i be tbh if I looked like that!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Credit where due IMO

No matter whats he's like in person, in terms of physique, he shows dedication.

Right, enough brown nosing from me


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> http://www.simplyshredded.com/exclusive-zyzz-interview.html
> 
> Excellent physique IMO


decent abs and chest, dont see anything else to special apart from good condition.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I asked him what he weighs in this pic on the right:










He said 185lbs which is a touch over 13 stone

He claims to be 16 stone now which i don't believe tbh.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you ask him if hes wearing make up in the picture on the left? Look like eye linear.

BUT if hes 16 stone and still in similar condition he must looks ridiculous, in a good way


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

He's definitely not clean, he used a fair bit to pack on the necessary mass.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Did you ask him if hes wearing make up in the picture on the left? Look like eye linear.
> 
> BUT if hes 16 stone and still in similar condition he must looks ridiculous, in a good way


Here's a recent pic, looks great but imo he's not 3 stone heavier.. he's 6ft1 btw


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bayman said:


> He's definitely not clean, he used a fair bit to pack on the necessary mass.


Considering this is 2007, i'd say you are defo right.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Plus traps and front delts are a dead giveaway, considering these are the muscle tissues with the highest amount of androgen receptors.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Here's a recent pic, looks great but imo he's not 3 stone heavier.. he's 6ft1 btw


Is it bad I cant really see any difference?

Also hate those rosemary beads every one seems to wear or get tattood these days


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

What annoys me is if I took my shirt off at the gym, the staff would tell me to put it back on again.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hate the guy (read...very f*ckin jealous) but great physique


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> What annoys me is if I took my shirt off at the gym, the staff would tell me to put it back on again.


that's cause you don't look like the tanned god in question! lol.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Guys I thought they were all Aussies?

Great Physique... for those who think he doesnt use.... keep learning. Even though he does fair play. He was a bean pole as a kid.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bayman said:


> Plus traps and front delts are a dead giveaway, considering these are the muscle tissues with the highest amount of androgen receptors.


ahhhh, thats why mine seem to explode when the dose is upped/compound switched.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhhh, thats why mine seem to explode when the dose is upped/compound switched.


Apparently, in Sweden, they use this as one of the signs to haul people in for drug tests (even the use of AAS is illegal over there).


----------



## Tarlisin (Dec 16, 2009)

He's said in posts ages ago on bb.com forums he's ran some tren ace/prop cycles, and clen for cutting down.

I'm pretty sure he's sitting at 16stone aswell, pretty much similar builds as me, but i'm 6'0" and 15.8st


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Been doing a bit of digging and yeah he's used quite a bit of gear, still looks great though.  Fair play to the guy, he's open and honest about what he uses and totally comfortable with it. Better than lying through his teeth and giving people false hope.

Chestbrah (his brother) apparently tells people exactly what he has used now and in the past, apparently he's been up to 1g of test a week. 

Also, that 2007 pic isn't him.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good physique


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Been on the site and there's posts rip? Is the guy dead


yes


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't nock the guys shape, he's obviously worked hard. But he looks like a major tool in them pics!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah. I heard he died a while back?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

heart attack at 22 or 23 something like that, quite sad really


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> heart attack at 22 or 23 something like that, quite sad really


Thats right, wwas in a sauna if I remeber rightly and heart packed in.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lots of unawares on here of zyzz

That personality you see is just for show he's actually a nice guy had a form spring and you could tell.

He's from aussie, been dead for over 3 months now he had a condition with his heart which lead to heart attack in a sauna whilst in thailand was even in papers.

Used lots of gear to get where he is tren etc..

According to people who have made him he looks bigger in person he was 205lbs 8%bodyfat most of the time.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Whatever he might be, its sad to hear that he dies at 23 :no:

The vast majority of UKMers would be proud to have a physique like that, i know id be chuffed to be his size and condition....RIP mate.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

he wasnt a bad guy at all, just another lad having a good time with his bro's but with an awesome physique dont forget how young he was im sure the majority of people on here during their youth loved having a great banter and good time with your mates, some say he is obsessed... whats wrong with that? you would not go through all the trouble of dieting mad to bulk, to cut or maintain if you didnt want to see something from whatever your reasons.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

This isn't even chestbrah jesus christ. Chestbrah is his brother.

Zyzz has an amazing physique and i can't beleive how he has been insulted in this thread.

He plays up to this act purely because people get annoyed by it so easily! He's a great guy and an inspiration. Im the same height as him, have roughly the same hair style, and will weigh the same as him, one day.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Im confused, who is chestbrahh and Zyzz?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Zyzz (Aziz Shavershian) is the guy in the interview. The one, the only. He died a few months back in a sauna.










Chesbrah (Said Shavershian) is his brother


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Barker said:


> Zyzz (Aziz Shavershian) is the guy in the interview. The one, the only. He died a few months back in a sauna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up man :thumbup1:


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

as chestbrah says

"haters gonna hate, Mirers gonna mire and Potaters gonna Potate"

lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

natty lol amazing bodys...


----------

